# Cluster lights



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Whats a good and VERY BRIGHT white light bulb for my cluster. Anyone out there has them?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

You want the best?......get the Polarg 194 Hyper White bulbs for your gauge cluster.......the are super white at night almost having a little HID look to them. Go to importintelligence.com Im telling you when you turn on your lights at night, your gauge cluster will look completely different.....youll love em!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I replaced mine at first with APC hyper white bulbs and then changed to APC blue bulbs. A lot cheaper in price as compared to B1 Hybrids but also you can tell in quality. B1 Hybrids are excellent quality and worth the price. I have the hyper white dome light and its hella bright. Very much worth it.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Cool*

Alright fellas, I'll try both oh those. Mine are very dim.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: yo*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *You want the best?......get the Polarg 194 Hyper White bulbs for your gauge cluster.......the are super white at night almost having a little HID look to them. Go to importintelligence.com Im telling you when you turn on your lights at night, your gauge cluster will look completely different.....youll love em! *


I have these as well, and I'm very happy. The color at night is a bright white with a very very faint hint of purple. Looks fantastic for a $10 mod.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Do any of you guys have pictures of this mod? I am interested in doing this, but would like to know what it looks like first.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a picture on my site: http://liquid2k.com/samo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I cant really tell cuase the pic is in black and white...


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

uh. you know i got the hyper white hybrid. they look good. but im thinking of getting some Amber L.E.Ds for my car yes theyre leds bright and nice. and in orange. err amber.. lol

i havent seen them in action but since theyre leds. they should look good. im going to borrow them from autozone. lol i said borrow


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo samo*

Yo Samo, I have the Polarg Hyper white bulbs in my gauge cluster as well........but how did you go about getting them into the HVAC controls? I have some more Polarg bulbs sitting in my room and I want to brighten up the HVAC controls to. I know how to take apart the center console but how do I get to the bulbs for the HVAC controls? Are they the same bulbs that are in our gauge clusters or do I have to get different type of bulbs for the HVAC controls? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
If anyone else knows can you guys help me out!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid

There is a pic of my gauges at the bottom of the page. It is a little faint though.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *I cant really tell cuase the pic is in black and white... *


Click on the pic and it'll blow it up to much bigger and in color.



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yo Samo, I have the Polarg Hyper white bulbs in my gauge cluster as well........but how did you go about getting them into the HVAC controls?*


The two little panels that have the fan settings, temp stuff, and where the air flows to that light up at night just pop right off. I stuck a piece of duct tape to one of the panels and pulled it right off. The bulb inside is the same as the gauge cluster bulbs - a 194.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Pedals*

Hey Teknokid how did you make the gas pedal fit, since the original gas pedal is shorter than the one you put.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey every1,

I'm thinking of doing this to my car. Do these bulbs brighten up the dash and give it that "Infiniti" or that "Lexus" look? Know what I mean?


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Finally got and installed my Polargs white bulbs. Look good and bright, very nice mod. It uses 4-194 bulbs on the cluster. $10 a pair.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

hey classic xe. do you have pics of the polargs 194 bulbs?
whats the difference between hyper white and polargs?


----------

